# Meet Talina :)



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Decided to keep this lovely little chocolate LH girl from Icons litter 



















She's so sweet :love1 My son named her Talina, i think that's such a cute name for her


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Aah! :love


----------

